# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  आंखों को न लगे लैपटॉप की नजर

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो मैं लेप्टोप / कम्पुटर से आँखों के बचाव से संबन्धित लेख खोज रहा था, मुझे एक देनिक पोपुलर अखबार मैं वो लेख मिला, जिसे मैं अंतर्जाल से हूबहू आपके सामने रख रहा हूँ, आशा है सभी इससे लाभ उठायेंगे .....

http://www.livehindustan.com/news/ta...67-183498.html


 aankho ko na lge laptop ki najar
Computer / laptop se aankho ko nuksaan 
Sahi jaankari
Diet for eyes 
Jane hindi me

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कम्प्यूटर या लैपटॉप हमारी जिंदगी का अहम हिस्सा बन चुके हैं, मगर ये हमारी आंखों को नुकसान भी पहुंचाते हैं। इन पर लगातार काम करने से कम्प्यूटर विजन सिंड्रोम हो सकता है। क्या है यह रोग? इसे कैसे पहचाना जाये? इससे बचा कैसे जा सकता है? इस बाबत नेत्र रोग विशेषज्ञ डॉ.संजय तेवतिया विस्तार से जानकारी दे रहे है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*चाहे हमारा घर हो या दफ्तर या स्कूल.. हर जगह कम्प्यूटर का इस्तेमाल बढ़ता जा रहा है। कम्प्यूटर या लैपटॉप हमारी निजी, प्रोफेशनल और सोशल लाइफ का एक खास हिस्सा बन चुके हैं। एक अनुमान के मुताबिक भारत में 30 प्रतिशत से ज्यादा लोग कम्प्यूटर का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं। इंटरनेट का इस्तेमाल करने वाले देशों में भी भारत का तीसरा नंबर है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कम्प्यूटर ने जहां हमारी जिंदगी को स्पीड दी है, हमारे काम करने की सामथ्र्य को बढ़ाया है, वहीं हमारे लिए कुछ दिक्कतें भी पैदा की हैं। दिक्कतें जो हमारी सेहत पर असर डालती हैं। कम्प्यूटर हमारी सेहत को कई तरह के नुकसान पहुंचाता है। यहां हम केवल आंखों को होने वाले नुकसान की बात करेंगे।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*शायद हमारी आंख कंप्यूटर के सीधे संपर्क में रहती है, इसलिए सबसे ज्यादा नुकसान आंख को ही होता है। दरअसल हमारी आंख को कोई भी चीज देखने के लिए एक निश्चित दूरी की दरकार होती है। अगर उस दूरी से न देखा जाए तो हमारी आंख पर खराब असर पड़ता है। टीवी देखते समय हम इस बाबत सचेत भी रहते हैं, मगर कम्प्यूटर या लैपटॉप का इस्तेमाल करते वक्त भूल जाते हैं। हमारी आंख और कम्प्यूटर के बीच अक्सर उतनी दूरी नहीं होती, जितनी कि होनी चाहिए। इसकी वजह से कम्प्यूटर या लैपटॉप हमारी आंख को ज्यादा नुकसान पहुंचाते हैं।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*नुकसान की एक वजह यह भी है कि हमारी आंख का मूवमेंट नहीं होता। कई बार लंबे समय तक हमारी आंख एक ही चीज पर फोकस्ड रहती है। आंख में हल्की-फुल्की चुभन या दर्द होता भी है तो हम उसे नजरअंदाज कर देते हैं। इस खतरे से अनजान कि ये मामूली सी निशानियां एक बड़ी बीमारी का इशारा हो सकती हैं। बीमारी जिसे हेल्थ एक्सपर्ट कम्प्यूटर विजन सिंड्रोम का नाम देते हैं। अगर वक्त रहते इस बीमारी की निशानियां पहचान कर इलाज शुरू कर दिया जाए तो बहुत हद तक मुमकिन है कि समस्या काफी कम हो जाए।
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कम्प्यूटर विजन सिंड्रोम के लक्षण
आंख और सिर में भारीपन, धुंधला दिखना,आंख में जलन होना, आंख से पानी आना, आंख में खुजली होना, आंख का सूखा रहना (ड्राई आई), पास की चीजें देखने में दिक्कत होना, रंगों का साफ न दिखना एवं रंग को पहचानने में परेशानी होना, एक वस्तु का दो दिखाई देना, अत्यधिक थकान होना, गर्दन, कंधों एवं कमर में दर्द होना- ये कम्प्यूटर विजन सिंड्रोम के कुछ सामान्य लक्षण हैं।
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*बचाव
ऐसा कोई भी व्यक्ति जो लगातार रोजाना दो से तीन घंटे कम्प्यूटर पर काम करता हो, उसमें कम्प्यूटर विजन सिन्ड्रोम के लक्षण देखने को मिल सकते हैं। कुछ सावधानियां बरत कर वह इस रोग से बच सकता है। मसलन ऐसे व्यक्ति को किसी आई एक्सपर्ट से साल में दो बार आंखों की जांच करानी चाहिए, चाहे उसे आंख की कोई समस्या हो या न हो। वह चश्मा पहनता हो या न पहनता हो। कम्प्यूटर पर काम करते वक्त आंख की पलकों को झपकाते रहना चाहिए। उन्हें एक जगह ठहराए हुए नहीं रखना चाहिए। अमूमन देखा जाता है कि एक व्यक्ति सामान्य तौर पर अपनी पलकें एक मिनट में 20 से 22 बार झपकाता है। मगर कम्प्यूटर पर काम करते वक्त वही व्यक्ति एक मिनट में सिर्फ 7 से 8 बार ही पलक झपका पाता है। पलकों के जल्दी-जल्दी झपकने से आंख की पुतली (कॉर्निया एवं कन्जंक्टाइवा) के ऊपर आंसू (टीयर) फैलते हैं, जिससे आंख सूखेपन से बची रहती है। आंख में नमी बनी रहती है।
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*कम्प्यूटर विजन सिंड्रोम से बचने के लिए कम्प्यूटर वाले चश्मे का इस्तेमाल भी किया जा सकता है। कम्प्यूटर वाले चश्मे में ट्राईफोकस लेंस एवं प्रोगेसिव लेंस के मुकाबले बीच के देखने का क्षेत्र काफी बड़ा होता है। इन पर एन्टीरिफ्लेक्टिव कोटिंग (चौंध से बचाव करने वाले पदार्थ का कवर) होती है, जो कम्प्यूटर पर काम करते समय आंख को चौंध से बचाती है।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*इस बात का भी ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि आप जिस जगह कम्प्यूटर पर काम करते हैं, वहां पर्याप्त रोशनी हो। कम्प्यूटर के ठीक सामने खिड़की न हो, वरना खिड़की का प्रतिबिम्ब स्क्रीन पर पड़ने लगता है, जिससे आंखों पर अतिरिक्त बोझ पड़ता है।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*स्क्रीन की लाइट एवं कमरे की लाइट भी लगभग बराबर होनी चाहिए। कम्प्यूटर स्क्रीन पर चौंधरहित शीशा (एन्टीग्लेयर स्क्रीन) लगा होना चाहिए। कम्प्यूटर की स्क्रीन इनसान की आंख से 15 डिग्री नीचे की तरफ होनी चाहिए। दोनों के बीच लगभग 25 इंच की दूरी होनी चाहिए। अगर बच्चे कम्प्यूटर का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं तो यह दूरी 28 इंच की होनी चाहिये। कम्प्यूटर पर काम करते हुए हर 15 से 20 सेकेंड में स्क्रीन से नजर हटा कर कहीं और देखना चाहिए। हर एक घंटे बाद पांच से दस मिनट के लिए आराम करना चाहिए। कुर्सी से थोड़ा उठ कर इधर-उधर चलना चाहिए और हाथ-पैरों को थोड़ा मूव करना चाहिए। ऐसे लोग जो इस समस्या से जूझ रहे हैं, उनके लिए जरूरी है कि वे एसी के सीधे संपर्क से बचें, इससे आंखों में सूखापन आने की दिक्कत बढ़ जाती है। कमरे का वातावरण थोड़ा नम रखें। व्यक्ति को पानी या जूस वगैरह पीते रहना चाहिए।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*डायट का रखें खयाल
कम्प्यूटर पर काम करने वाले व्यक्ति को दूध, हरी सब्जी, मौसमी फल रोजाना खाने चाहिए। विटामिन-ए युक्त भोजन जैसे दूध, गाजर, हरी पत्तेदार सब्जी भी खानी चाहिए। ये चीजें ड्राई आई से बचाती हैं। इसलिये इनका सेवन फायदेमंद होता है॥*

----------


## Krish13

बहुत उम्दा सूत्र का  निर्माण करके अच्छी उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने
मेरी अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएं स्वीकार करो मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत उम्दा सूत्र का  निर्माण करके अच्छी उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने
> मेरी अनेकोँ शुभकामनाएं स्वीकार करो मित्र


 धन्यवाद भाई ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सुबह उठके शीतल जल से आँखों को साफ भी करे ॥

----------


## sushilnkt

लगे रहो मुन्ना भाई ... मस्त काम कर रे ला हे 
जब से देख रहा हु आप का ही राज हो रे ला हे

----------


## parthvrma

भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> लगे रहो मुन्ना भाई ... मस्त काम कर रे ला हे 
> जब से देख रहा हु आप का ही राज हो रे ला हे





> भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने


 धन्यवाद मित्रो, आप सभी का स्वागत है भाई ॥

----------


## love birds

बदिया सूत्र है मित्र आखों को अब तो इस विरोउस से बचाना होगा यहे तो जरुरी है !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बदिया सूत्र है मित्र आखों को अब तो इस विरोउस से बचाना होगा यहे तो जरुरी है !!


स्वागत है मित्र, मुझे लगा ये जानकारी सभी सदस्यो के लिये उपयोगी होगी, इसलिये सूत्र बना दिया ॥

----------


## krezza

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी, धन्यवाद.

----------


## dev b

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र....बधाई

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है मित्र |ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र| सूत्र अद्यतन करो |*

----------


## sultania

उत्तम जानकारी , आभार ........

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

मेरी आखो में दर्द होने लगता है ...........तब में बंद कर देती हु

----------


## vidya thakur

एक लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बहुत बहुत बधाई  . कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को धन्यवाद ......

----------


## Raja44

> मित्रो मैं लेप्टोप / कम्पुटर से आँखों के बचाव से संबन्धित लेख खोज रहा था, मुझे एक देनिक पोपुलर अखबार मैं वो लेख मिला, जिसे मैं अंतर्जाल से हूबहू आपके सामने रख रहा हूँ, आशा है सभी इससे लाभ उठायेंगे .....
> 
> http://www.livehindustan.com/news/ta...67-183498.html


अतिउतम जानकारी दी चांद भाई लम्बी उम्र दे भगवान आपको ताकि हम लोग हर तरह से बेहतर जीवन जीयेँ

----------


## Shri Vijay

वाह चन्द्रशेखरजी आप का यह सूत्र भी अति सुंदर हे |

----------

